

Habit Labs Creates Games to Make You Live Healthier - jasonmcalacanis
http://launch.is/blog/bringing-quantified-self-to-the-masses-habit-labs-creates-ga.html

======
redrussak
Yet another incredible Startup to come out of Seattle! It's people like Jen
and Buster that make me proud to say "I'm part of the Seattle startup scene!"

------
aaronf
Big fan of Health Month - can't wait to use Budge.

------
adamtr
Mos' def one to watch. Bud.ge is going to be fun to see.

